# Last day together ( polydactyl twins )



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I took these yesterday how cute are they? 


























































Biscuit on her own


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww so cute.. lovely chunky kittens


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are lovely bundles of fur  cute faces


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics of 2 beautiful kitts-on a scale of 1-10 for cuteness,at least 100


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, they're so sweet*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Great pics of 2 beautiful kitts-on a scale of 1-10 for cuteness,at least 100


they are gorgeous i just want to cuddle biscuit all the time


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, it's a shame they have to be separated is'nt it*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, it's a shame they have to be separated is'nt it*


It is but they both seem to have done better for being on there own which i've never known before


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Have I missed something? Why are they being seperated 

They are so gorgeous and fluffy


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

starlight said:


> Have I missed something? Why are they being seperated
> 
> They are so gorgeous and fluffy


My sister had one but couldn't come n get her untill yesterday so i had them both from thursday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely little fluffy angels,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What beautiful fluff balls


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are really beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

How cute are they? Very cute indeed !!!  

How I love fluffly kittens


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Their both adorable


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

how gorgeous r they    beautiful.......I fear I'm going to grow up into the crazy cat lady !!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> how gorgeous r they    beautiful.......I fear I'm going to grow up into the crazy cat lady !!!! lol


Oh i have that fear  Since i got my first moggie i always wanted more now i have 3 but my other half has told me thats my limit


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

How sweet! Thank you for sharing such gorgeous pics


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> My sister had one but couldn't come n get her untill yesterday so i had them both from thursday


 Oh good so at least you'll still get to see them both 

They are sooooooooooo fluffy !


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Simply gorgeous - Yummy Yummy


----------

